# Sigma .40



## einirvine (Mar 19, 2009)

I just bought a S&W Sigma .40. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good, solid range bag? I saw a small Wolf range bag but the website says that i am not authorized to buy there. Any help?

einirvine


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Nice gun! I have a 9mm Sigma SW9VE and really enjoy it. I can't imagine why you wouldn't be authorized to buy something online. Every online place I deal with for anything makes you sign up and register before you can order anything. I know there are firearm sites that only sell to LEO's, but that is usually just the actual guns, not accessories.

Anyway...

As far as range bags, they can be basic (and cheap) to elaborate (and expensive!). It all depends on your budget and what you plan on taking with you. Let me start off by saying that I shoot purely for recreation. Not for sport (although I guess shooting is a sport) or competitively. I do all my cleaning and "surgery" at home so I can maximize my range time actually shooting. I only carry a few really basic cleaning things with me plus my hearing protection, eye protection, a staple gun and staples and of course my ammunition for the day. I just use a fairly inexpensive cordura nylon bag with carry straps and a shoulder strap. I think it cost me about $15.00.

I am sure lots of people here will give you lots of suggestions, but IMHO, save money on a fancy bag and spend your hard earned money on ammunition.... and more guns!

Scott


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Walmart usually has a range bag. They have two lined carriers for pistols and the bag is big enough to carry plenty of ammo too. Sportsmans guide has some good ones too

Link to Walmart bag

Sportsmansguide-1

Sportsmansguide-2

Sportsmansguide-3

I have two of the Walmart bags and the 1st two of the SG bags...Any of them are good for what you're looking for.


----------



## einirvine (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I actually bought a US Peacekeeper mini range bag. It was $40. Not bad.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If it holds your stuff you done good :smt023 Let us know how you like the Sigma. The more info from more people gives the next person looking around the forum for info:smt1099


----------



## einirvine (Mar 19, 2009)

I love my Sigma. It is accurate. I have had no issues. And for the price can you really beat it?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

einirvine said:


> I love my Sigma. It is accurate. I have had no issues. And for the price can you really beat it?


Try a Pachmayr slip-on grip on it and you will love it more.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> Try a Pachmayr slip-on grip on it and you will love it more.


Amen it made all the differance for me.:smt1099


----------



## einirvine (Mar 19, 2009)

Bought it two weeks ago, before you posted and i do love it. Such a better feel. Thanks guys


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The grip makes it feel like it's a part of your hand.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Get your range bag yet??


----------



## einirvine (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I posted above. thanks for checking in


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Hows that Sigma treating you these days? I don';t have one anymore but I liked mine. I was just made an offer I couldn't refuse :smt082 The guy that has mine still shoots it at least every week. Still going like a new weapon. That was the gun that restored my faith in Smith auto loaders. Before that one I couldn't find many I liked. I hope yours is doing as well as that one I had. If so you have a pretty good weapon that didn't cost near what it was worth you ask me. Outside of the trigger they are one of the best poly frame pistols I ever owned. and I sold two Glocks after I bought it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

My sigma is working well. I carry it in my vehicle more than my M&P's and it always shoots when I pull the trigger.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh, yeah..No frills..they just work.:smt023 They are pretty good little shooters. If I was in the market for a striker fired weapon again I'd sure look at them again. I hear the prices are going up on them these days.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife payed $250 after rebate for mine this past Christmas and now I wish I would have told her to get 2 or 3 of them for that price.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm pretty damn excited I tell you. I'm purchasing my first Smith & Wesson and it will be a Sigma 40ve. This will join my Beretta 92FS in my new and small collection. I'll be posting some pics when I get to pick it up from my FFL on Monday. 

I saved roughly $80 (including shipping and FFL fee's) going through gunbroker as opposed to my local shop so I'm pretty stoked. Thanks for the great info on this thread and forum.


----------



## Stumpjumper (Jan 23, 2009)

Just bought me a S&W SW9VE for my 28th birthday. First handgun I've ever owned, the ease of field stripping it and the way it felt in my hand is what convinced me to buy it (I would have got the .40, but I gotta save a few $$ somewhere, might as well be on ammo)


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> Try a Pachmayr slip-on grip on it and you will love it more.


Amen to the Pachmayr slip-on glove. I just placed one on my Sigma(purchased last year) and it fits my hand better than before. It even dampens the recoil a little although I never had a problem with recoil anyway.


----------

